# Rescue of the Month 2/1/09-2/28/09



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting this information!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day. Instead of spending money for presents for the sweetie give it to the pups.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for bumping it every day Carol. I hope the rescues get a good donation!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have told my sister all about them and she lives in virginia beach. I know she will tell everyone else. She really misses having a golden and hopefully will get another one some day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for the last day. lets all send in alittle something to help the pups.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey, I just saw this and thought I'd chime in. I am a member of the SEVA GRREAT group! Thanks so much for noticing us.


----------

